# 6x6



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 6X6 project going albeit slowly but heres a picture of it so far.(not much to look at-sorry)










The axle mounts.









It will be the size of a garden tractor and be skid steer steering.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No way! That's gonna be awesome! I gather it's gonna float? Is that a swivel seat?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good so far! I'll be keeping an eye on this build for sure. Bye


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Not gonna float, it wont have a solid sealed tub and that seat picture is just a mock up of about how it will look.


I may have to build a seat for it.
It will have left right handles for the steering control so the seating will be easy in/out.


i need to get off my lazy tired hiney and get the frame sides welded up so it will start to look like something.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

This going to be interesting.
Dr. B. and you sir have some mighty fine crayons for projects.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

What kind of drive train ???


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to try using a 4 speed tractor transaxle to drive it.

It may bust it right away but I wont know for sure until I give it a try to see what it does, I may even make a F/R belt drive setup for it later this year.

I should have done some work on it today but was to busy making more room in the garage.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Another way to hook up the wheels is with a couple right angle gear boxes - its possible to hook two transmissions 'together' - just setup the shift levers together - ive seen it done on a 6x6 offroad lawntractor before.

Looks really intresting.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I hoping for a compact setup but I havnt gotten far enough along on it to see how its all going to work out.

I took wednesday off this week and hope to get something done on it since the garage is looking much much better now.

If I could just get the two sides welded up it would actually start to look like something.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a picture of how I left it tonight.










Been to busy cleaning the garage up to get much more done on it.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Heres some pictures of what I was doing today.(no big deal)

The welding of the halves.









Two nearly identical sides.









A tacked together but rolling frame.

















The fenders just set on the tires they will be higher and trimmed when done.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the 6 x 6 is coming along real nice. It's fun to watch the progress.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

While I did make some progress it looks like I'm back to spending money, I need the sprockets and chain so I can cut the axles down.

I may just cut them all to the max length I can and go from there I need to cut a keyway in all of them, should be fun/interesting.

There is still a lot I can do to it though I plan on doing a few things to it sunday.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I would tie the axles across to each other using a bushing so they will still be independent.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Kevin Beitz said:


> I would tie the axles across to each other using a bushing so they will still be independent.


That's a GREAT idea!  Would certainly make the axles and mounts stronger, and spread out the stress and strain over a larger area. Good thinking! Bye


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I have given that thought already, not so much tying them together but I may at most add a bearing to the inside but I havnt decided just yet.

It wouldnt be difficult at all and in fact I'll be running another set of rails inside anyway.

What i'll most likely do is set it up for an easy fix later by leaving enough axle length and having the other tubes set just right to make it happen if I want.

It is a good idea.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool man!!!!I love these" from the ground up" projects.There is alot of creative guys on this board.Love seeing your projects.Keep up the good work!!!jc


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I want to make something like this now. But could someone explain the steering to me. I cant seem to grasp it.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey TC I saw Burden surplus had a set of hyd units for a z-steer mower on their site for 599.00.Not sure how fast you wanted to go but this would be a real easy way to tie your vert shaft engine to those axles.Would be variable speed too.Just a thought. Here is the link. http://www.surpluscenter.com/


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey TeamCheap,
any update on the 6 x 6 you are building?
Cheers
Bill


----------

